# Rut



## Hooligan (Oct 21, 2006)

*So what the scoop on the rut in your area? ND hunters only please.
Hunting the west part of state, it doesn't appear to be in full swing here yet, all I'm seeing is does.
Talked to a guy that got a muley buck sunday, he said there were 3 other smaller bucks with him, so that evidence to me that the rut hasn't really started in area I'm hunting.*


----------



## DCOYMIN (Oct 6, 2006)

We were hunting in 3B2 in western ND & the Mule Deer were definately in rut. They were paired up with does & we saw a couple just walking with their noses in the air & caring about nothing but looking for THE scent! The whitetails were not at all like that though. The bucks were still running together.


----------



## fargojohnson (Oct 17, 2005)

did not see any deer in rut 2B


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

In the evenings in 2K2 we saw a lot of bucks chasing does around in the fields. One night my cousin and I were out for a drive and I told him to stop because I saw two deer in the field. Upon looking in my binocs I noticed two smaller bucks (3 x 3s) and then they locked antlers and started battling. They did this long enough that my cousin took off across the open field and got to a small rise 400 yards from the road. He had both bucks in his scope but let them go saving his tag for something bigger. I watched the whole thing from the road (pretty fun stuff!)

Would you consider these as rutting behaviors? Either way, it was still fun to see the battling going on.


----------



## Hooligan (Oct 21, 2006)

YUP Thats what you want to look for. Catching and watching two bucks duke it out is a rare feat. I have not yet experienced that. But that is considered rut activity.


----------



## jwdinius1 (Dec 14, 2006)

I hunt up in 2E and we would see does and absolutly no bucks, the does were all with fawns and the 3 bucks i did see were little and by themselves, so hopefully the rut kicks in soon!


----------



## EsoxPirate (Sep 20, 2007)

Zone 2C
Friday my buddy shot a buck with his nose to the ground at 2pm in the afternoon. he was follow ign somethign. They today we say to 8 points chasig a doe around. got some pretty good pics.

Esox


----------



## Pluckem (Dec 26, 2002)

Anyone have updates? Anyone rattle or call one in? I am heading out this wednesday and I am going to see what happens with the antlers and grunt call.


----------



## spoiler92 (Jul 30, 2003)

Hunted 2H from Tuesday through Friday and rut was on. Saw some ACTION!


----------



## holmsvc (Nov 26, 2003)

I hunted opening day through this Sunday.

Lots of rut activity!

We watched bucks running does everyday and watched a couple different fights. I got to watch 2 130-140 class deer go at it from 100 yards.


----------

